# First time smoking a turkey



## vsgill (Feb 28, 2019)

was wondering if anyone would have an idea of a good dry rub for this? Planning on using cherry to smoke with.


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 28, 2019)

https://order.smoking-meat.com/products/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe

all of jeff's rubs are delish!


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm a salt and pepper guy myself. It's classic, it's minimal, and it lets the meat and smoke have their day.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2019)

Here is the main part of Thanksgiving dinner...JJ


*Juicy Smoke-tastic Chicken and Turkey*

Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken or Turkey. We determine doneness by measuring the Internal Temp (IT) in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175*F respectively. For a One Step Smoke with Crispy Skin the birds have to be smoked at a temp of 300-325°F. You can figure about 15 minutes per pound to reach the desired IT. Electric smokers usually only go to 275°F. With these you will be smoking at the most common temp range of 225-275°F. You can figure on about 25 minutes per pound cook time + or - 5 minutes depending what part of the range you choose. Usually the skin will not crisp so if the skin is not Crisp enough when the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 165* and Crisp the Skin...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

*Mild but WildTurkey Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or other

1tsp Ground Coriander Seed (2-3tsp Whole seed, fresh ground)

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Mustard Powder

1tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

Optional: 1T Kosher Salt ** Leave out if you Brined the Bird!*

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Place a pan with some veggies under the Turkey to make some Gravy. Here's a recipe.

*Smokey Turkey Gravy*

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Turkey, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Chicken Broth,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1/2tsp Dry Sage (2 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Turkey is resting, dump the pan juices, veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.Bring the Jus back to a simmer. Mix 2T Flour and 4T Chicken Broth for each Cup of defatted Jus. Whisk together to make a Slurry with no lumps, add a little additional Broth if needed. Whisk the Slurry into the simmering Jus, bring back to a simmer and cook 5-10 minutes to cook out the flour taste and fully thicken the Gravy. Adjust the seasoning with Salt and Pepper and serve.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Turkey with plenty of Gravy and Enjoy...JJ

*Sage and Herb Sausage Dressing*

2 1/2Lbs Bread, 2 of the large sliced sandwwich loaves.

4C Chicken Broth

1Stk Butter

1 1/2Lbs Breakfast or Country Sausage, 2 Rolls Jimmy Dean is good.

2C Diced Onion, 1Lrg.

2C Diced Celery, 4 big Ribs.

2T Minced Fresh Sage Leaves, small bunch. (1T Dry Sage, rubbed)

1T Fresh Thyme Leaves, 6-8 sprigs. (1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed)

1T Fresh Rosemary Leaves, Minced (1tsp Dry Rosemary, rubbed)

Salt and Pepper To Taste.

Melt the Butter in a 2Qt Pot. Add the Sausage and brown, breaking up into marble sized chunks.

Add the Onion and Cerlery and saute until tender.

Add the Herbs and saute until fragrant,2-3 minutes.

Add the Chcken Broth bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, 15-20 minutes.

Using a Serrated Knife, cut the bread into 3/4 inch Cubes and place in a large bowl.

Here is where I break with tradition, because my family likes moist dense Dressing as if it came out of the Bird...

Pour the Broth mixture over the bread and mix well.

Pour the Dressing mix in a greased 9 X 13 baking Dish.

Bake at 350°F for 1 hour until hot and top is Brown and Crunchy.

*Note:* For a lighter Dressing, Dry the Bread Cubes in a 275°F Oven, spread on cookie sheets, toss frequently. To bake, cover the baking dish with foil and bake 30 minutes, Uncover and bake 30 minutes more to Crisp and Brown the top...


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 28, 2019)

Have used JJ's family favorite brine before


----------



## motocrash (Feb 28, 2019)

That bird is already brined.
I'd like to try JJ's Mild But Wild Turkey Rub,sounds good and I like coriander.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 28, 2019)

Depends on your flavor profile and preference. There are a ton of commercial rubs out there and everything I’ve tried of JJ’s has been great too. I always like to rub under the skin as well and add pats of butter on the breast meat. What kind of smoker are you using? Temp plays a part as well


----------



## Bigtank (Feb 28, 2019)

This is the best chicken / turkey rub IMHO


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 28, 2019)

I've done bone in breasts with just a SPOG rub, but I added rosemary and thyme, turned out good.

Sage can be nice as well, but not to much, sage can get pretty potent.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 1, 2019)

Salt,pepper,garlic and a pinch of cayenne.Let the smoke do the rest.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2019)

My favorite go to rub is Tony's.

Warren


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 1, 2019)

I used Tony's (well, cajun seasoning) on my last smoked turkey. Turned out really good.


----------

